# Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring; Concerto for Two Pianos; Circus Polka; Tango; Madrid



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Leif Ove Andsnes / Marc-André Hamelin
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring; Concerto for Two Pianos; Circus Polka; Tango; Madrid

Release Date February 2, 2018
Duration01:04:47
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateApril 6, 2017 - April 8, 2017
Recording Location
Teldex Studio Berlin

4


----------

